# Guess what.



## CharlotteMarie (Apr 11, 2012)

Well, wedding went great, honeymoon went great. Everything is great so far. Didn't tank. He didn't. The wedding was seriously just amazing. So here's the update some of you wanted. And glad to tell ya, who ever doubted us was wrong.


----------



## Jeff/BC (Apr 1, 2012)

CharlotteMarie said:


> Well, wedding went great, honeymoon went great. Everything is great so far. Didn't tank. He didn't. The wedding was seriously just amazing. So here's the update some of you wanted. And glad to tell ya, who ever doubted us was wrong.


Well, I wasn't there to doubt you whenever that happened. But if I was, I'd be the first to say that sometimes I just love being wrong 

Congratulations.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

Congratulations! 
May you have a long and happy life together.


----------



## CharlotteMarie (Apr 11, 2012)

FrenchFry said:


> Congrats on the wedding, congrats on the honeymoon, hope the next 25550 days are as great as your first 5.


Thanks lol  I hope they are great too.


----------



## CharlotteMarie (Apr 11, 2012)

Wilson443 said:


> -bump-



what?


----------



## CharlotteMarie (Apr 11, 2012)

anchorwatch said:


> Congratulations!
> May you have a long and happy life together.


Thank you tons!


----------



## CharlotteMarie (Apr 11, 2012)

Jeff/BC said:


> Well, I wasn't there to doubt you whenever that happened. But if I was, I'd be the first to say that sometimes I just love being wrong
> 
> Congratulations.


Aww, thank you a lot


----------



## DayDream (May 25, 2011)

CharlotteMarie said:


> what?


Some kind of spammer or something on all the threads. 

Congrats!


----------



## CharlotteMarie (Apr 11, 2012)

stillme4you said:


> Some kind of spammer or something on all the threads.
> 
> Congrats!


Oh okay. And thank you


----------



## eowyn (Mar 22, 2012)

Congratulations! Wish you a happy married life!!


----------



## CharlotteMarie (Apr 11, 2012)

eowyn said:


> Congratulations! Wish you a happy married life!!


Thank you so much!


----------



## monicagrace27 (Apr 3, 2012)

Congratulations, I hope that your marriedd life will be very happy . I am very excited for you and I hope you'll keep in touch.


----------



## Mrs1980 (May 6, 2011)

What do your parents feel about their 17 year old child getting married to a 22 year old man?....Just curious.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Getting married is just the beginning. Glad the wedding was great. Hope the marriage is just as good.

No one doubted you on the ability to get married.


----------



## CharlotteMarie (Apr 11, 2012)

monicagrace27 said:


> Congratulations, I hope that your marriedd life will be very happy . I am very excited for you and I hope you'll keep in touch.


Thank you bunches and I definitely will


----------



## CharlotteMarie (Apr 11, 2012)

that_girl said:


> Getting married is just the beginning. Glad the wedding was great. Hope the marriage is just as good.
> 
> No one doubted you on the ability to get married.


Thanks.


----------



## CharlotteMarie (Apr 11, 2012)

Mrs1980 said:


> What do your parents feel about their 17 year old child getting married to a 22 year old man?....Just curious.


For one, I'm not a "child" and for two, they are more than happy about it because he treats me right and he's the best thing that has ever happened to me, my parents wouldn't have let it happen if they weren't okay with it. My mother seen how happy he makes me and it made her happy and THEY LOVE HAVING A SON-IN-LAW, thank you!!!!!! So there.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice.


----------



## CharlotteMarie (Apr 11, 2012)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> You're in good company, Mrs1980.


What?


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> What's on 2nd.


besides the stench of this life?


----------



## CharlotteMarie (Apr 11, 2012)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> besides the stench of this life?


What are y'all talkin about?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Like That_Girl said, no one doubted your ability to get married. That’s the easy part. That’s the fun part.

People were just concerned about you getting married so young since young. 

I hope you beat all the odds and have a long happy marriage. It would be a wonderful thing this this happens. Read and learn all you can about marriage. Unfortunately our society does not put a lot of emphasis on teaching people how to have long, passionate, successful marriages. We have to learn that on our own.

Just be happy.. forever.


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

Congratulations CM.Wishing you both a long and happy marriage.


----------



## CharlotteMarie (Apr 11, 2012)

TBT said:


> Congratulations CM.Wishing you both a long and happy marriage.


Thank you.


----------



## CharlotteMarie (Apr 11, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> Like That_Girl said, no one doubted your ability to get married. That’s the easy part. That’s the fun part.
> 
> People were just concerned about you getting married so young since young.
> 
> ...


thank you, a bunch


----------



## Gratitude (Feb 12, 2012)

Any marriage could go on forever, or bust in a year. Yes you married young, but you are married now so go into it with the best attitude you can. Don't give up at the first sign of hard times unless there is abuse etc involved (and there will definitely be times when it's not always roses), give as much as you can and if he doesn't treat you right or it's not working, it's ok if you need to leave. Everybody makes decisions that might not work out in the end. If you ever need advice, come here. Don't worry about the people who will say 'I told you so'. There is a wealth of knowledge on this forum and lots of people want to help. 

You act like you're 17, because you're 17. That's the way it goes. Take on the advice and store it away, and go forward with your marriage as happy as you can. It's not about proving anyone wrong. This is your life, you are the only one affected. Your opinion is the only one that counts.

Many congrats, I hope you have a long and happy life together. Don't focus on the next 10 years, just do one day at a time.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> I posted to you on your other threads but didn't get a response, so figured you either didn't see or ignored.
> 
> I was sitting at my desk yesterday balancing my checkbook, and my youngest two were in the next room fighting over a toy. I'm not telling their ages but they are both under ten. Next thing I hear, "So there!!"
> 
> ...


No, I'm a total creeper :rofl:

Neener neener.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

that_girl said:


> No, I'm a total creeper :rofl:
> 
> Neener neener.


agreed 
you sure creep me out


----------



## LadyFrog (Feb 27, 2012)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> agreed
> you sure creep me out



ZOINKS!

Run, 2nd!!!

Jeepers creepers.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I love creepers. Remember those shoes?


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> ZOINKS!
> 
> Run, 2nd!!!
> 
> Jeepers creepers.


i did.
why do you think i left cali?


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> To get away from all the normal people?


yeah, i felt out of place


----------



## CharlotteMarie (Apr 11, 2012)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> I mean Mrs1980 is not the only one you've been cheeky to.


Okay?


----------



## CharlotteMarie (Apr 11, 2012)

Gratitude said:


> Any marriage could go on forever, or bust in a year. Yes you married young, but you are married now so go into it with the best attitude you can. Don't give up at the first sign of hard times unless there is abuse etc involved (and there will definitely be times when it's not always roses), give as much as you can and if he doesn't treat you right or it's not working, it's ok if you need to leave. Everybody makes decisions that might not work out in the end. If you ever need advice, come here. Don't worry about the people who will say 'I told you so'. There is a wealth of knowledge on this forum and lots of people want to help.
> 
> You act like you're 17, because you're 17. That's the way it goes. Take on the advice and store it away, and go forward with your marriage as happy as you can. It's not about proving anyone wrong. This is your life, you are the only one affected. Your opinion is the only one that counts.
> 
> Many congrats, I hope you have a long and happy life together. Don't focus on the next 10 years, just do one day at a time.


Thank you.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

HEY! NORMAL IS BORING! :rofl:

I've seen normal. omg. I hope I'm NEVER normal.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

that_girl said:


> HEY! NORMAL IS BORING! :rofl:
> 
> I've seen normal. omg. I hope I'm NEVER normal.


no worries there that_girl, no worries there


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> no worries there that_girl, no worries there


And thank god for that.

"Normal" isn't what keeps the homefires burnin


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

that_girl said:


> And thank god for that.
> 
> "Normal" isn't what keeps the homefires burnin


aint that the truth.


----------

